# Voided insurance question



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a lot of faffing about with insurance lately and I ended up with my policy being voided and a full refund given, I've now sorted new insurance and put on I have voided policy in the past. Now is it like accidents I only have to put it on for 5 years or is it forever ? 
Was voided cause when I rung up to add a claim from 2011 they didn't do it so when I had an accident in April after someone slammed on they voided it back to day 1 so I paid 11 months insurance for them to do that after there **** up 

Thanks Tom


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Usually says on the online forms "have you of any named drivers ever had insurance refused ... voided ..." So I think you'll always have to declare it


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok thanks a lot. was just wondering


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, unfortunately the question does usually ask "ever". It will be less relevant to Insurers as time passes though, but will still need to be disclosed.

The other problem you will have when proposing for any insurance is as to whether the question asks "have you ever had insurance refused...etc" or if it asks "in respect of the insurance being proposed, have you ever...etc".

If it is the first one, then it will need to be disclosed even if you are proposing house insurance, travel insurance etc, although with an adequate explanation it shouldn't cause a problem with these.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I managed to reinsure my car again fine price had gone up slighly but I put that down to having an extra accident on my account. Currently with lv to so hopefully a decent complany that wornt try **** me over like co op did


----------

